# ... / Unmanaged VPS from $10 per year / OpenVZ / Unmetered Bandwidth / DDoS Protection / IPv6



## HN-Matt (Sep 5, 2015)

Ellipsis Node hosts unmanaged virtual private servers via OVH in Beauharnois, QC.
 



> Whether the sky be clear or cloudy, it always seems to us to have the shape of an elliptic arch; far from having the form of a circular arch, it always seems flattened and depressed above our heads, and gradually to become farther removed toward the horizon. Our ancestors imagined that this blue vault was really what the eye would lead them to believe it to be; but, as Voltaire remarks, this is about as reasonable as if a silk-worm took his web for the limits of the universe.





> Antonym
> 1 Core
> 10Mbps Unmetered
> 10GB HDD
> ...





> E5-1620 & E5-1650 servers with SATA RAID 1 HDD and a third drive reserved for backups (optional). SolusVM and 1 IPv4 by default. Extra IPv4 addresses may be purchased for $6.90 / year or $0.69 / month. IPv6 = free. Unmanaged as in http://ellipsisno.de/terms/#nonintervention. 10Mbps = 3.28717979TB / month if used in full. RAM can be upgraded for $1 / 100MB / year.





> In the event of a DDoS attack, OVH 'vacuums up' belligerent traffic into its mitigation infrastructure, absorbing it entirely, while simultaneously allowing for non-offensive connections to carry on as if nothing had happened.





> CentOS 6 32-bit minimal
> CentOS 6 32-bit
> CentOS 6 64-bit minimal
> CentOS 6 64-bit
> ...





> Test IP = 167.114.135.46





> In business since 2013, stable servers and a 30 day money back guarantee. PayPal, BitPay and 2Checkout. Tailor-made plans are available via http://ellipsisno.de/build/. PM or [email protected] for further inquiries.


----------



## willie (Sep 5, 2015)

I like the names of the different plans .  The Ellipsis web site is rather hard to read and doesn't work at all without googleapis enabled.  The entry level plans are potentially attractive, but after that, OVH's own VPS plans (2016 version) seem hard to beat.  I've been somewhat fascinated by them for the past day or so since they are almost too good to be true.  But I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 5, 2015)

The site is a placeholder although I'm not in much of a hurry to replace it. I'm not a web designer and didn't even realize that 'googleapis' was requirement to view the site--is that a hassle? (I'm not fussy about such things).



> The entry level plans are potentially attractive, but after that, OVH's own VPS plans (2016 version) seem hard to beat.


I don't know if that's entirely true. I think it would depend on preferences and/or needs. I wasn't even aware that ovh.ca had added a new KVM line, though, so thanks for bringing that up. Last time I looked (a few days ago) they were still doing OVZ... so I guess I'm not even competing with them now?

These offers are OpenVZ with larger HDD and inexpensive RAM/IP upgrades if you need more resources without getting superfluous, whereas OVH's new vps line seems to be KVM and SSD with 1 IP. Max 40GB disk for $13.49 on their part vs. 100GB at $10.00 here with _way_ more cores. Different markets. Their plans are for KVMists and dd fetishists, but not everyone _really_ 'needs' SSD. I would imagine there is still a market for the 'slower but larger allocations' tradeoff that is HDD. I can even throw in a free platitude for the technocrats to glare at such as 'slow and steady wins the race'.

At any rate, the nodes hosting these offers are mostly full. There are only a few openings left, a small handful of IPs, so this isn't some kind of super sale with high expectations or anything. I don't plan on acquiring any more OVZ nodes either, this is only to fill a bit of empty space.


----------



## willie (Sep 5, 2015)

That's a reasonable point about the larger HDD space in your plans vs OVH.  OVH's new KVM line has been available in France for a few months, while the US/CA site still had the OpenVZ plans, but for the past month or so it had a popup saying that the new plans were coming.  So I think they actually went up quite recently, like in the past week or so.

I had one of their old OpenVZ plans for a while last year and it performed ok, but rebooted several times in the couple months I had it, which seemed lame.  My review of it is here: https://vpsboard.com/topic/4147-ovh-1gb-ddos-protected-vps-quebec/

I'm told it was OpenVZ slabbed under VMWare, which may have affected its reliability.  So I like to hope the new stuff doesn't crash as often, but as mentioned, that's still unknown.  I keep twitching to buy one of those plans just to try it out, but I don't have a use for it and have too many VPS as it is, so I'm resisting.  I'm also resisting scaleway.com (3 euro/month dedicated ARM server) but it's billed hourly so I might give it a try for a day or two.

Yes I have Googleapis adblocked for privacy reasons, and turned it off temporarily when I couldn't read your site at all without it.  I think it's best to use old-fashioned HTML/CSS unless there's a really compelling reason to use any scripts, especially transcluded ones.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 6, 2015)

I've removed the googleapis script. Easy enough to host the same file locally. Hadn't realized that transcluding it would be a privacy concern for some, but can see how it might be now that I think about it. Guess I've never consciously attempted to situate myself in 'hide from Google' mode (it's too late for me!) so the thought hadn't crossed my mind. In my experience there are much worse actors than Google when it comes to privacy violations, so maybe I just haven't had the privilege of having to worry about them yet.

Gonna grab me one of those KVM plans.


----------



## willie (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks, yeah, your site works now in a manner of speaking. 

If you get one of those KVH plans I hope you'll write up your impressions in the review section, either in a new thread or in the existing one.  I've been intrigued by both the SSD and "cloud" plans.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 9, 2015)

> Thanks, yeah, your site works now in a manner of speaking.


I'm sorry, but the dreadful colour randomization script will remain for now. Hopefully not only in shades of grey. I take no part in any of the controversies and cultural debates surrounding the true ownership of rainbows either, for what it's worth.
 



> If you get one of those KVH plans I hope you'll write up your impressions in the review section, either in a new thread or in the existing one.  I've been intrigued by both the SSD and "cloud" plans.



I got one, no complaints yet.


----------



## HN-Matt (Sep 19, 2015)

These plans are out of stock, thanks if you grabbed one.


----------

